# Awkward poo situation at work ** WARNING: tmi**



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

So a couple of months ago, i did a bit a smelly one in the loo ...:blush Now before you all start saying how disgusting I am.. everyone has done a smelly poo at some point in their life!! Even Harry Styles and Beyonce (imagine that eh?!!)

At work we dont have gender segregated toilets with cubicles or anything, just seperate little rooms for each toilets.. So anyway I was trying to waft the smell away with the door and in walks one of the trendy cool bosses  I was mortified. He knew! He knew! Well at least I bet he knew. He just awkwardly said hi to me and then walked into the other toilet room. 

Now whenever I see him I always think back to that awkward moment and clam up. I feel like i cant even talk or look at him anymore  Am I being irrational? Do you think he would of remembered? It was like maybe 3 months ago but I just cant forget  F*** SA. I feel so embarassed and tense whenever I see him


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

If he still remembers it..... maybe there was something about it that he liked


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

lmfao that is honestly hilarious, i'm sorry. I highly doubt he still thinks about it like "oh heres this guy the guy who was swinging the door to try and get rid of the smell of his s***" In fact he probably doesn't think about it at all anymore, if I were to walk into someone doing something like that, all I'd do is probably laugh out loud, but I guess i'm the type of guy who still laughs when he hears a fart in a public place.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> ...


No, we push these things off our minds as fast as we can for a reason. He probably thought, 'Oh god the smell', then hated you for a bit, then went on with his day.

Cause there's no way this hasn't happened to him before by some other guy. Everyone has gotten into that situation.

So, no. He doesn't remember s*** (<- see what I did there?)

btw, it's funny cause this reminds me of a Greek guy who wouldn't go out of his house because of that. He was ashamed because someone had gone in while he was taking a smelly poo and he thought that he had told everyone behind his back.

So we chatted a bit and the only thing he kept repeating was 'what if they all know', 'what if they ridicule me in the future in front of others?' As you can see, it's pretty illogical and OCD.

And no, you're wrong, Beyonce does not poop! There's no evidence for that.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh boy


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Say it stunk before you walked in, blame someone else


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

anomnomnom said:


> Say it stunk before you walked in, blame someone else


Blame it on Ted. Stupid Ted always messes up.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Can't. Stop. Laughing. Childish, I know...


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

:haha

I'm so sorry about laughing! But I highly doubt that he would remember it. I've walked in on so many girls that have literally gassed the toilets but I don't end up remembering who they were, just that I found it funny at the time. It's not embarrassing, I don't think so anyway.


----------



## ICat (Jul 21, 2012)

Haha you should've acted like you just wanted to go and it smelled before you "man some people here know how to peel the paint!"


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Damn, maybe you need some Poo Pourri. Doubt he remembers its unless it was some legendary type **** that he'll tell his grandkids about.


----------



## Pluto (Jun 2, 2013)

This is why I don't poop at work


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Pluto said:


> This is why I don't poop at work


 Same, although that doesn't stop you from potentially becoming someone else's fall guy. When I'm walking out of the bathroom after someone else before me has stunk the place out, all I can do is walk briskly and pray like anything that I don't bump into anyone coming the other way...


----------



## terran236 (Feb 4, 2014)

hahaha dont worry about it, Ive heard people fart when they piss in the urinals, people making noises while crapping, farting while sharting, people brushing their teeth in the employee sinks. 

I mean, its whatever. I dont think any less of these people. They are just humans after all. What kind of person would i be if i acted like I not a human?


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Best thing to do is act like you don't remember.

I've had worse experiences. In one of my past office jobs, I had a co-worker who had a deformity of short arms. After meeting him on his first day, he walked in to take a piss just as I came out of one of the stalls. He greeted me and went about his business.

When I saw him in my peripherals thrashing around to reach his belt and pants, I bolted out of there and could never look at him the same way again. God forbid if he asked me for help before I left.


----------



## soligt (Aug 7, 2010)

I was working for a law firm once and they had a small office near the courthouse that I had to do some IT work at. The toilet was a residential type, not very strong. I plogged it. I just left it and figured the janitor or something would fix it. I was talking to the accountant back at the main office later in the week and she said she just paid the bill for the plumber to unplog the toilet I clogged. ugh, embarrasing


----------



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

I doubt it's as big a deal as you think. Most things are just built up as a mountain in our minds but in reality even if he did notice a stank he probably forgot all about it at the end of the day. Even if not, your boss has probably had his fair share of stinkers.


----------

